
Veracity, SourceGear's new, enterprise-friendly DVCS, is out - gecko
http://sourcegear.com/veracity/
======
avar
Veracity doesn't compile on GCC 4.4 due to enabling -Werror and making silly
mistakes like comparing signed & unsigned integers. I fixed that here:
<http://github.com/avar/veracity/commit/ffda987d8b>

~~~
gecko
It also doesn't work on 64-bit machines due to mismatched size comparisons.
And I confess to finding it humorous you're submitting a patch to Veracity
using Git.

------
runevault
Fully open source? Interesting.

Considering their bread and butter last I knew was source control, wonder if
they plan to make money off support contracts, tools on top of it, or
something else.

~~~
j_baker
From the FAQ:

"Open Source? How are you guys gonna make money?

Geez, do we really have to explain that HERE? At the O’Reilly OPEN SOURCE
Convention? The core of Veracity will be open source, but we plan to sell
other products and services on top of that core."

<http://sourcegear.com/veracity/literature/Veracity_FAQ.pdf>

~~~
torial
The best part of the FAQ was:

A tarball and a mailing list? Really? Aren’t you going to have some kind Web
2.0 "Veracity Overfow" thingie? Veracity’s web presence will have more of the
modern menities later. The Veracity server needs more testing before we set up
a public instance of the repo.

------
tomjen3
Hmm, pretty interesting choice of language - I would have assumed that C++ was
available on all platforms as well, and it has better manual memory management
than C.

------
j_baker
I'm curious if there are any plans for a "VeracityHub" or something similar.

